# White bass?



## skysk8r11 (May 14, 2011)

At what water temperature to the white bass usually run the rivers? And what tactics do you use to catch them in rivers and streams?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

65 is the max when the whitebass run is over here in indian lake.Usually it's word of mouth when the spawn is on and you can get that info here at OGF.

I use the same tactics as I did for fremont. Double 1/8oz-1/16 oz jigs with 1 1/2" twisters.Weight will vary according to the current. Run the bottom jig on about a 2' leader and top jig on a 1' leader if the single hook law isn't in affect. White,yellow,and charteuse work great. Plan on taking lots of extra jigs,twister tails,and line because of the snags and huge carp. Roostertails work great in the smaller rivers.

I've fished many times using that double jig setup and tearing up the whitebass while the next guy up from me used weighted bobbers with minnys and can't get a bite.

Where you planning on hitting the white bass run at?


----------



## skysk8r11 (May 14, 2011)

I want to take a trip up to maumee when they are on. But i do know and have heard of guys pulling good numbers out of a place 5 minutes from my house. I live just outside Waldo north of Delaware reservoir. And I will be fishing there just because of the short drive. I just want to get ready cuz i just got into fishing last year and I was prepared for when they did hit. I want to make sure I know as much about them this year so the same mistakes aren't made.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

skysk8r11 said:


> At what water temperature to the white bass usually run the rivers? And what tactics do you use to catch them in rivers and streams?[/URL]


I usually shoot for 50 degrees as my magic number. They will usually spawn in waves when the weather is up and down like it has been this year. Some of them have actually started moving up down here in Cinci.

I prefer smaller white and silver lures since most of the shad and minnows are 1-3inches. My favorite lures include Blue Fox spinners and Roostertails, small minnow stick baits, and white curly tailed grubs on a 1/8ounce jighead.


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

Ah, the first white bass post of the year. It must be getting close to the run. I can feel it!!!


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

Water level will have a lot to do with it also, at least locally. If you don't get a good flow going sometimes they never run up into river. Wait for a good warm rain


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

what is your best way to cook white bass. I have had people tell me they was no good to eat. Do you deep fry, pan fry, bake or can. I been thinking of going to the Maumee when they start running there next month.


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

I like to deep fry or pan fry my white bass. The only thing I can advise you of is to keep the meat cool. If it gets too warm it will turn to mush. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

Personally I use blue fox inline spinners. Lots of people like rooster tails, but the blades on blue fox maintain spin much better. I like the Sandusky the best because its slow water. A day wading around by myself and I can catch 100 no prob. Don't get stuck in the walleye mentality..,move around!! When you find fish, there are always more with it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Many years ago,we were whitebass fishing fremont on this date. Year before that,it was memorial day til 1st week of june. This long cold weather will delay them pretty good.

I fry them up! Soak em in saltwater overnight. Some says soak em in milk for a short bit before frying. Some say they're trash fish,others say not. They taste OK!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I will say that after years of fixing them in different ways one thing I will say for sure is that you must cut off ALL the red colored meat from the fillet, if you don't it doesn't matter what else you do to keep cold, soak, or what ever. The fish will be a stronger tasting meat with the red meat on. I will take one and by time I'm done with the fillet I end up with what looks like a fish stick. But it will taste just as good as any fish you fix .


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i usely just fish the same way and same places that i fish for eyes in the river. i just use jigs and twister tails. sometimes if the bite is alittle slow i will switch to a lighter jig and go with live minnows and slow down my retrieve alittle. this has worked well for me in the past. the shiner minnows might work alittle better but they are costly doing this. i will just pick up a few doz crappie minnows from a local bait shop.

back when i fished the walleye and white bass run on dale hollow i would buy my minnows here in indiana for 3 doz for a dollar and use a little aerator to keep them alive. it was that or pay .85 a doz for them down there. but im sure they are much higher now.

and i have to agree with glasseyes on cleaning white bass. after you get your fillet just flip it over and trim the red meat off and it doesnt hurt to take out the center section of the fillet. but if you do this the fish do taste very good. if you leave the red meat on them they are not very good to eat.
sherman


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

They've been running down here on the Ohio River for 2 weeks now. Crappie jigs, Yum Dingers, twisters, small spoons, sluggos, minnows, nightcrawlers, you got it, toss it.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

caught 15 or 20 in a central ohio creek yesterday while crappie fishing some nice females so they are in there just fish closer to the lake and catch them on the way in. I fish hair jigs and crank baits a jerkbait will be my lure of choice in low and clear water


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

jray, you are talking in the creek coming off of he reservoir and not feeding the reservoir, right? i've been looking for them but no luck so far.


----------



## brucey42085 (Jun 4, 2011)

a buddy and i went out today, after the first little burst of rain but before the big storm. we went to the most obvious possible spot for white bass coming out of alum and caught 8 in about 2 hours(all over 13 inches). we could see a good school of 20 or so just circling around the area we were fishing but once they schooled up as the storm got closer and closer they just shut down. its still a little early for a full on run but they are definitely working on it.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

look at maumeetackle.net they will tell you about the whitebass run there. It ruined white bass run fishing here in columbus for me. lol


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Warm rains will bring them up the creeks and rivers. The bite will be ON this weekend!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

lacdown i was in the creek that feeds into the lake they were starting to run got 3 or 4 15+ inchers with eggs but this rain will change it all. Soon as the rivers go down they will be full of bass just be miles north of where they were. If we can get a relatively dry couple weeks now, we should have a very good run this year. And until those eggs start to soften up, they will hold them till the water temp is right so have faith!!!


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

deer creek white bass is on fire.thurs and today cold front never hurt the fishing.got 21 thurs.and my buddy was in the car today and said everyone was catching them today and the warden was checking them.a lot of 7 or 8 in.fish but some 10 to 13 in.fish to.
good luck


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Ya, I was one of them there that got checked. I caught 7-10 maybe in about an hr there on road where old bridge out and everybody parks across from osprey near. The bite was slow but some of them were big, caught them all on my little hair jig and bobber


----------



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

Not familiar with deer creek area that much just know the spillway but around what area should I try for white bass ?


----------



## crazykingfear (Apr 10, 2013)

First post here on OGF , i was at the deleware resevoir off of 229 this tuesday just killing time when a guy pulled up and said he'd already filleted 200 white bass and was trying to give the rest away. when i went past norton sporting goods about ten minutes later he had the tailgate of his truck down giving them away.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Was going to it a try but just too much wind for me so me and a buddy went and worked on my boat instead and got everything done just need my plug on the trailor but im ready to catch some white bass and crappie good luck too all you guys 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

